

 Which Toy Would You Recommend For Boys 6m-14y? Need Vouched Suggestions - rstep
http://www.gift-for-boy.com

======
moens
LEGOS, LEGOS, LEGOS!

A Dover coloring book and a box of colored pencils.

A pogo stick.

A computer with Gimp on it and a couple pointers.

Frisbee, yoyo, big floor puzzles, bow and arrows, snack food.

Yeah, got lots of kids. ;-)

------
rstep
Please recommend gifts that your kids have liked. I am creating a list.

